# Bales not tight enough!!!



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a vermeer 504 super I round baler and for some reason I can't get it to make a tight bale. I'm not saying they are horribly loose, but I would like them to be a little tighter!! what can I adjust or is it a lost cause?? I'm told this is a very good baler, so any hints or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!! Does ground speed matter, twine tension, it does have springs for tension instead of cylinders so i'm sure that plays a part.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not familar with the Super I, I used a 605 J for years. The J had air bags that you pumped up with an air compresser and If I remember right there were also springs on it. Does the I also have airbags on it? Maybe some other members can shed a little more light on this.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

no it doesnt have airbags just two springs on each side.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a NH model round baler that had just springs, no matter what, it would not make a dense a bale as the newer model with the airbags and the models with airbags won't make a dense as a bale as the hydraulic models.

Even on the hydraulic models, ground speed does matter some. I added a scale kit to my baler this spring, found out much above 5.5 mph in really heavy first cutting will result in a loss of a hundred pounds a bale in weight, but running much slower than 5.5 mph, barely gains any weight. Seems for first cutting, 5.5 mph was the sweet spot _this_ year.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Try putting more hay in a windrow. That would be the only thing I know that might help. I've never had that type of baler so I just taking a guess. But typically the more hay you ram in there at a decent speed the bales will be tighter.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

My old 5800 Heston rounder had two springs each side cranked down with short belts and still wasn't dense at all gave up gave in to the air bags and wow what a difference!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This only pertains to when the bale first starts.Ckeck to see if a dirt/grime buildup between coils on springs.There is alot of coils and a little bit on each one will add up.Just open door and take pocket knife between eaach one.


----------



## Bamahaymaker45 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey cbe0001, 
I bale with a 504 super I as well. As for bale tension, keep those springs clean (two large springs on each side). I try to blow mine out with an air hose each time I have the baler at the farm shop. Lift the tailgate and just blow through them. Also the small springs at the bottom of the rear springs is supposed to be compressed to 5 and 1/2 inches (according to the manual). Ground speed and engine rpm will also play a role in the bale tension. I pull with a 1970 International 826 Hydro , but my tach doesn't work so I can't tell you what rpm I run. Best way to figure that out is to just play with it. Hope this can be of some help to you. Email me if I can help with other questions.([email protected])


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

ok thanks, where is four mile, alabama?? I am also from alabama, you ever heard of Pell City?


----------



## Bamahaymaker45 (Oct 11, 2011)

No Problem, Cbe0001. To answer your location question, Fourmile is about half way between Columbiana and Wilsonville off highway 25. Not too far from Pell City, bout 30 - 35 miles south of you.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

cool, small world!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

Just put more hay in them. Pack more in before you stop and tie.

I know that sounds simple, but with my hesston 5580 if the tractor ain't boggin down, the bale won't be tight. The Hesston has an adjustment for belt stretch, and I had to adjust it up all the way. I bought brand new belts, exatly the specified length. The bales came out loose and and the belts slipped when full. I ran the belt stretch adjustment up all the way and now she bales real tight bales and never slips. My biggest fear is that the old baler was never designed to handle the stresses off a tight, heavy bale.

I also extended the arms that the springs attach to, to give the springs more leverage. But I haven't had the guts to move the pin to the new hole yet.


----------

